# The Johnsen Skiff Project



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

great skiff. owned one myself that was decked out in the front and rear with a poling platform. 

congrats on getting it and by the way.... i'll take a jack on the rocks


----------



## gatorhunter (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Snag.
Maybe a Beam and Coke?


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

works for me lol
so whats the plan for the skiff? complete gut?


----------



## gatorhunter (Jan 23, 2012)

First thing is to get the trailer bunks and rollers re-set and get new tires and bearings. Drink a stiff one.

Next is to locate a good fiberglass man to reinforce the transom and I'll fish it until late fall and catch me some reds. Drink another stiff one.

Can't decide if I want to pull the center bench live well and split the live wells so I could walk through.

I'd like to take the front bench and convert the area to a casting deck and then maybe put a false floor in. Depends on the cost. I'll drink a stiff one and think it over.

Once I have the mods made, I'll start to sand the interior and exterior for a new bottom finish coat and then interior finish.

At the moment, I am running some grey PVC conduit from the front to back along the gunnels for running lights and power to the trolling motor and depth finder. Want to fish the craft for a while and enjoy it till fall football comes back. Forgot the drink..... 

You have any suggestions?


----------



## gatorhunter (Jan 23, 2012)

Update.

I bit the bullet and found someone who would refinish the skiff during the summer. Gave it to him with all hardware removed. Decided to keep it stock inside until the day I make up my mind how I want it to look. The work involved a new transom, 1/8 inch stainless transom motor mount plates, Awlgrip epoxy bottom finish in flag blue and epoxy interior. I installed a 12 volt system in the bow and stern, new Taco rub rail insert, and with some minor mods to the trailer, it is done. I love it.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

What kind of speed do you think you are getting with the 9.8 Hatsu? can you fish two semi comfortably? I love that set up.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

gator, hell of a job brother!!!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Tub is right! Love them Johnsens. Fish it until you figure out Exactly what you want. Very nice classic skiff!


----------



## gatorhunter (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

Someday I may change the interior layout when I make up my mind what I actually want.  :

It could use a 15 or 20 hp engine, but the Hatsu gets me planed 17 mph with two full size guys. My favorite reds lake limits motors to 10hp


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice !

Now BOLT THE MOTOR ON !!!


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice paint job like the color. I also have a Johnsen almost ready to paint. Do you know how much paint was used and how many coats sprayed or roll & tip? Impressive speed with a 9.8, I have a 15 and I plan on putting a 25 on.


----------



## gatorhunter (Jan 23, 2012)

The bottom finish was a rolled epoxy primer coat and three spray coats of Awlgrip. The inside finish was one epoxy coat and two coats of Awlgrip.


----------



## gatorhunter (Jan 23, 2012)

> Nice !
> 
> Now  BOLT THE MOTOR ON !!!


DONE...almost forgot. Thanks


----------

